# Assessing AQ Kidnap Tactics



## tomahawk6 (1 Oct 2007)

Pdf file.I placed this here for wider viewing.The bottom line as everyone is aware that capture means death. This is part of a discussion on upgrading SERE training to include the reality of what awaits a soldier if he is captured by AQ or the taliban.

http://www.blackfive.net/main/files/atab_al_qaeda_training_assessing_their_tactics.pdf


----------

